

Linus Torvalds on context - jaggerasff

A few weeks ago someone posted an article/forum post in which Linus Torvalds talked about context and assumptions.  It talked about the fact that code is written in context and the more complex the context the harder it is for someone else to understand.  Does anyone have the link to that article/post?
======
riffraff
I don't remember the HN post, but I guess it may have referred to this message
[http://www.realworldtech.com/forums/index.cfm?action=detail&...](http://www.realworldtech.com/forums/index.cfm?action=detail&id=110618&threadid=110549&roomid=2)

(sorry could not dig a better archive)

